# Bees on Weeping Cherry Blossoms



## Grid (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brendantm130 (Jan 23, 2010)

I was looking at my weeping cherry today, with all the bumble bees on it, and wishing I had my bees already. It will bee there next year.


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Brendantm130 - There were loads of bumble bees on it as well. I don't remember that tree attracting so many pollinators before.....happy about it tho!


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

I love cherry blossoms and to see bees on them like this is so pretty. Thank you for sharing!


----------

